# Weekday tournaments on Sinclair.



## LTZ25 (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone know if they still have them ?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 11, 2019)

Tony Couch 
Mid GA Tournament Trail -  thursday special
Alternates between Jackson, Oconee, and Sinclair


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 11, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Tony Couch
> Mid GA Tournament Trail -  thursday special
> Alternates between Jackson, Oconee, and Sinclair


Thanks , I couldn't remember who it was .


----------

